# Skillselect EOI has been Suspended



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Today, I got an email from Skill select that my EOI got suspended. After looking into that email I am so panic that what happened to my EOI? And the correspondence pdf says "*Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 21 Dec 2012 as you have lodged a visa application*". 

Actually I have applied for 190 visa I did some googling and got this information -

if you are nominated by a state government and receive an invitation then your EOI would be suspended so you not be able to receive invitation for a 189 visa during those 60 days.

Correct me if I am wrongly interpreted. Let me know if some one got this same kind of message

-Rams


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

I got the same message. I got this message because status in my EOI was showing as "Apply" even after lodging the application.
It seems there is some technical problem in their IT system which shows status "Apply" even after lodging application.
Now status is changed to "Lodged" 
And once we lodge application, our EOI would be suspended so that they don't send us invitation again. 
No need to panic in this case.


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today, I got an email from Skill select that my EOI got suspended. After looking into that email I am so panic that what happened to my EOI? And the correspondence pdf says "*Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 21 Dec 2012 as you have lodged a visa application*".
> 
> ...


Hi, I think there is nothing unusual. Once an EOI gets an invitation, it will be suspended so that the applicant cannot change the information of their EOI. This is to avoid that the applicant changes their information which might affect the points they have claimed. You can fill up another EOI if you want to apply a 189 visa.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I received 2 mails right now saying you have a message in your skillselect mail box.
When I log in to my EOI...the correspondence tab has 2 correspondence dated 21st december. 

1st says that they regret for delaying in suspension of EOI and different status one could be, after getting invited and the other one is that.. My EOI has been suspended due to me being invited and already lodged my visa...

I think its nothing to worry about but any messages from DIAC/SkillSelect is like waiting on the grant!!! LOL!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Why would you panic? You do not need an EOI if you have lodged your visa. It is to stop the old trick of people applying for multiple visas at the same time.


----------



## vimal190 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all,
Same thing happened to me, any idea how can I access my visa application to upload documents? I cant see 'Apply Visa' button which I used to use to access the visa application.


Regards,


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

In your eoi application, in right side there is a link which take you to saved applicaiton link. 

log in with your trn and password

mandeep


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> I got the same message. I got this message because status in my EOI was showing as "Apply" even after lodging the application.
> It seems there is some technical problem in their IT system which shows status "Apply" even after lodging application.
> Now status is changed to "Lodged"
> And once we lodge application, our EOI would be suspended so that they don't send us invitation again.
> No need to panic in this case.


Same thing here. It is a bug fix


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

vimal190 said:


> Hi all,
> Same thing happened to me, any idea how can I access my visa application to upload documents? I cant see 'Apply Visa' button which I used to use to access the visa application.
> 
> 
> Regards,


log in with your trn here:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## pretty11 (Dec 30, 2012)

*EOI has been suspended*

Hi Guys,

I'm a newbie here.
I was able to search for this forum coz of the same concern -- I also received correspondence from skillselect that my EOI has been suspended.
My status went fromm INVITED to LODGED last dec 21, 2012.

But until now I have not received any feedback yet from DIAC.
My EOI will be expiring tomorrow Dec 31, 2012.

EYm so worried now huhuhu 
WHat am i going to do? 
I wont be able to access my EOI after Dec 31 right? so how can i be updated of the results? 

I hope you guys can offer me some help.
HAPPY NEW YEAR to all!


----------

